# Fort-/ Weiterbildung



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich brauche mal ein paar Meinungen...

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich in einer beruflichen Sackgasse stecke. Jedenfalls im meiner Region hier. Ich bin gelernter Mechatroniker, 36 Jahre alt und langweile mich beruflich zur Zeit zu Tode. Bei meinem letzten Chef habe ich gekündigt ( das hatte 100e Gründe) und bin mit völlig falschen Erwatungen zur nächsten Firma gelaufen. Wenn ich jetzt hier oben die Stellenangebote ansehe, dann werden hauptsächlich Führungskräfte gesucht. Ich habe auch nicht mehr so große Lust wochenlang im Ausland zu sein. Da spielt die Familie nicht ewig mit...

Da ich noch nicht so lange (seit 2007) aus der Schule raus bin und mir das sehr viel Spaß bereitet hat, würde ich gerne wieder zur Schule. 

Ich habe schon viel von Leuten gelesen, die sich weiterbilden wollten, aber nur ganz wenig von denen, die es dann auch gemacht haben.

Mein Problem liegt jetzt da drin: Mache ich 1 Jahr Vollzeit oder mehrere Jahre Fernschule? Ich muss auf jeden Fall nebenbei Geld verdienen, also kommt Vollzeit wohl nicht in Frage, oder? Fernschule wird zwar hart , scheint aber durchaus machbar zu sein... Ich hatte mir schon einen Lehrgang ausgeguckt, aber der ist wegen geänderten Prüfungsordnungen erst im Herbst wieder verfügbar...

Jetzt liebäugel ich mit dem "Meister im Elektrotechnikerhandwerk" und hoffe dadurch auf den beruflichen Kick nach vorne...

Was klingt besser: maximal 48 Monate Fernschule für ca.4500€, oder Vollzeit für 5300 € ??? Ich schätze, es werden mal wieder unendlich viele verschiedene Antworten, aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch noch nicht an alles gedacht...

Ich bin gespannt!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo Dia,
mit Elektromeister weiß ich nicht ob das der richtige Weg ist. Wenn deine
Intressen mehr richtung Programmierung liegt, denke ich das ein Techniker
geeigneter ist. So viel ich weiß biten das die Berufsschulen an ohne das
mann da hohe Kursgebüren zahlen muß.

gruß helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

Würde denn das Eine (Meister) das Andere (SPS) ausschließen?

Während meine Ausbildung wurden Grundkenntnisse in Eplan 5.x und P8, Step5 und Step7, Solidworks, Inventor, FluidSim/Draw, Electronic Workbench,... in mich reingeprügelt. So abwechslungsreich werde ich es wahrscheinlich nie wieder haben, es sei denn, ich lande wieder in einem kleinen Verein. Und ich wehre mich mit Händen und Füßen gegen den "Mechatronik-Techniker"!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2010)

Nein das nicht, bei mir in der Abteilung sind wir zu dritt die
Programmieren, davon haben zwei den Techniker gemacht.
Dann habe ich in der Werkstatt drei Leute die zur Zeit den 
Meister machen. Ich finde schon das die Ausbildung sich da
doch sehr unterscheidet. Also mir ist im Büro als Programmierer
ein Techniker lieber als ein Meister, wenn ein Studium aus-
geschlossen ist.

PS. ich selber bin nur Meister


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Würde denn das Eine (Meister) das Andere (SPS) ausschließen?



Hallo,

meine Meinung: die Meisterausbildung hat verschiedene weitere Schwer-
punkte (z. b. Buchhaltung, Ausbilderbefähigung, Betriebsführung). Bei 
gleichem Zeitaufwand bekommst Du mit einem Techniker-Lehrgang 
(Teilzeit oder Vollzeit) wesentlich mehr Technik und auch theoretischen 
Hintergrund mit.

Wenn Du also nicht planst, einen Handwerksbetrieb zu gründen oder
zu übernehmen, dann m. E. eher Techniker. Zudem gibt es hier auch 
Lehrgänge, mit denen Du die Fachhochschulreife mit erwerben kannst.


----------



## Nico99 (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du also nicht planst, einen Handwerksbetrieb zu gründen oder
> zu übernehmen, dann m. E. eher Techniker. Zudem gibt es hier auch
> Lehrgänge, mit denen Du die Fachhochschulreife mit erwerben kannst.


*ACK*

Bin selbst Elektromeister. Als Meister hast Du gute Möglichkeiten irgendwo einen Betrieb oder Werkstatt zu leiten.
Wenn Du jedoch mehr Wert in Richtung Planung, Konstruktion oder Programmierung legst, dann ist Technikerausbildung sinnvoller.

mfg
Nico


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

Nico99 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ...wenn Du jedoch mehr Wert in Richtung Planung, Konstruktion oder Programmierung legst, dann ist Technikerausbildung sinnvoller.



Okay, damit hat sich "der Meister" gerade disqualifiziert... 

Hat von Euch einer 'ne Idee worin der Unterschied zwischen "Maschinenbau-" und "Mechatroniktechniker" besteht? Ich meine im praktischen Berufsleben!

Und was soll "HAF" und "staatlich" bedeuten? Staatlich ist 1700€ teurer als HAF, aber wohl besser angesehen... HAF scheint der Abschluss von der Schule zu sein...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## sepp (5 Februar 2010)

Hi,

Maschinenbautechniker: er macht halt „nur“ die Konstruktion, Auslegung und Fertigung der Bauteileteile und Programmiert nicht, zumindest kenn ich keinen der Programmiert 

Mechatroniktechniker: Maschinenbau + E-technik (Steuerungstechnik, Pläne etc.)

HAF kenn ich nur als Schule und nicht als Abschluss.

Als Techniker sollte schon immer „Staatl. geprüfter“ davorstehen.

Du kannst dir ja auch mal die Fern Hochschulen anschauen die Dipl. bzw. Bachelor/Master 
Abschlüsse anbieten, vielleicht wäre das auch was.

Sind zwar teuerer, dass Lernpensum ist aber ähnlich wie bei der Ausbildung zu einem Staatl. geprüfter Techniker und nach dem Abschluss hast du vermutlich mehr Möglichkeiten, bzw. tust dich durch den Titel allein schon einfacher. 

Vielleicht helfen dir ja diese Beiden Foren noch weiter 


Techniker-Forum 

Fernstudien-Info


oder du kenst die eh schon


Servus 
Sepp


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...ich wehre mich mit Händen und Füßen gegen den "Mechatronik-Techniker"...




Ich muss meine Aussage widerrufen... Wenn ich das volle Programm will, muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen! Ich habe nur leider von mehreren Stellen gehört, dass man auf dem Gebiet auch viel unnützes Zeugs beigebracht bekommt. Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden der da was zu sagen kann?
Auf jeden Fall komme ich nicht um ein Fernstudium drum herum...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...
> habe nur leider von mehreren Stellen gehört, dass man auf dem Gebiet auch viel unnützes Zeugs beigebracht bekommt. Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden der da was zu sagen kann?



Hallo,

generell hat man bei jeder Ausbildung den Eindruck, dass man
unnützes Zeug lernt. Kenne ich auch. Aber so genau kann man 
das m. E. gar nicht beurteilen. Hin- und wieder begreift man
Zusammenhänge nur deshalb, weil man vermeintlich unnützes 
Hintergrundwissen hat.

Deshalb einfach mal nach Lehrplänen googlen, dann findest Du z. B.

http://www.ts.ingolstadt.de/TS_download.html#dl_lehrIn

Leider weiß ich aber nicht, in wie weit die bundeseinheitlich sind.
Eventuell auch mal die in GFrage kommendne Bildungsstätten 
danach fragen.


----------



## Proxy (6 Februar 2010)

Hi,

also wenn du Programmieren willst musst du was mit elekrotechnik machen da führt kein weg dran vorbei. Ich selber hab meinen Techniker gemacht damit ich einen Brief in der Tasche habe. Selber hab ich vorher nach meiner Berufausbildung programmiert bis zum techniker. Ich hab aber nur Elektrotechnik gemacht

Vom Meister kann ich nur abraten du machst in 9 Monaten eine Meister aber brauchst 2 Jahre für den Techniker. Auch wenn jeder sagt das beide gleich angesehen werden ist es nicht so.

Also mach deinen Techniker und dann speziallisiere dich in den Bereich der dir vorschwebt.

Achja Sinnlos ist es nie was du lernst hab vieles wieder gesehen oder erst verstanden nach dem ich es so gelernt hab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn du Programmieren willst musst du was mit elekrotechnik machen da führt kein weg dran vorbei.



das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, warum soll den ein
Maschinenbauer nicht auch programmieren können, es
kommt immer darauf an, wie Mann sich darein hängt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Keine Sorge Helmut!

Im Mechatroniker ist SPS mit drin. Und wenn es gar nicht geht, dann nerve ich Euch (wie immer) im Chat!!! 
Ansonsten hänge ich vielleicht noch ein Studium hinten dran...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Helmut!
> 
> Im Mechatroniker ist SPS mit drin. Und wenn es gar nicht geht, dann nerve ich Euch (wie immer) im Chat!!!
> Ansonsten hänge ich vielleicht noch ein Studium hinten dran...
> ...



da hättest du schreiben sollen, keine Sorge proxie. 

Ich hab schon Maschinenbauer gesehen die es können 
und dir traue ich das auch zu Dia


----------



## sepp (6 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> generell hat man bei jeder Ausbildung den Eindruck, dass man
> unnützes Zeug lernt.



Hallo, 

Stimmt war bei meinem Techniker (Energie.-& Automatisierungstechnik) so und ist jetzt im Studium (B.Eng Mechatronik) genauso.

Aber bei einer Weiterbildung wird ja nur eine Grundstein gelegt und man kann/muss selbst entscheiden was man draus macht.

Vom Techniker (2001-2005) konnte ich, bis auf das Zeugnis, eigentlich nichts nutzen.:roll:
In den Lehrplan meiner alten Technikerschule hat sich aber auch schon einiges geändert und von außen sieht es so aus, als wenn Sie jetzt mehr Praxisbezug hätten.

Bei dem Lehrplan zum Studium sieht es bis jetzt so aus als wenn ich mehr in die Praxis mitnehmen kann.

Den Techniker, kann man im Gegensatz zum Studium, auch mit Meister-Bafög finanzieren.
(konnte man zumindest als ich ihn gemacht habe) 

Das Studium mache ich genauso wie den Techniker in der Teilzeitform und vom Lernaufwand ist es vergleichbar. 

Servus
Sepp


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen..

also die die Diskussion Meister oder Techniker find ich lustig. Meiner Meinung nach werden bei beiden Weiterbildungen gute Grundkenntnisse in Elektrotechnik vermittelt. Der Techniker ist halt theoretischer und beim Meister hat man in Abendform ca. 1 Jahr Praxisunterricht. Ich habe schon von vielen Technikern gehört, das sie zwar komplexe Rechenverfahren beherschen und auch viele Programmiersprachen beherrschen, aber überhaupt keine ahnung von VDE haben. 

Man muß sich vorher genau überlegen, was man später machen will. Ich habe mich für den Meister entschieden, weil ich nahe an der Praxis bleiben wollte und weil ich mehr lust hatte die Werkstatt Leitung zu übernehmen anstatt den ganzen Tag im Büro zu sitzen und irgendwelche Planungen zu machen. 

Klar wurde bei der HWK (hab den Handwerksmeister gemacht) kaum SPS-Programmierung gelehrt, aber das hab ich später beim großen S nachgeholt. Dafür war bei der HWK die "Allround Ausbildung" besser als beim Techniker (ist meine Meinung). Wir haben von Grundlagen, über Steuerungstechnik, Antriebs- und Motorentechnik, Blitzschutz, EMA`s, Telefonanlagen, Netzwerktechnik, viel VDE, CAD, KNX, etc. gemacht. Aber wir hatten - wie beim Techniker- kein Englisch und Politik... was ich persönlich gut finde. Dazu kommt das die Betriebswirtschaftliche Ausbildung beim Techniker zu kurz kommt bzw. gar nicht vorhanden ist...

Beide Weiterbildungen vermitteln gute Grundkenntisse, was man daraus macht, muß jeder selber entscheiden.

Und zum Stellenmarkt.. wir haben ca. 15 Meister und mehrere Dippel-Ing`s aber nur einen Techniker...

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Proxy (7 Februar 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen..
> 
> also die die Diskussion Meister oder Techniker find ich lustig. Meiner Meinung nach werden bei beiden Weiterbildungen gute Grundkenntnisse in Elektrotechnik vermittelt. Der Techniker ist halt theoretischer und beim Meister hat man in Abendform ca. 1 Jahr Praxisunterricht. Ich habe schon von vielen Technikern gehört, das sie zwar komplexe Rechenverfahren beherschen und auch viele Programmiersprachen beherrschen, aber überhaupt keine ahnung von VDE haben.
> 
> ...



Moment also bei der Technikerausbildung bekommst du Englisch, Betriebsführung, Sozialkunde und Betriebsrechungslehre also auch alles vorhanden. Jetzt will ich nicht streiten was besser ist ob Meister oder Techniker bzw was schwerer ist.
Aber faktisch ist es so das du bei Stellenangeboten meistens liest Ing oder Techniker


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2010)

So, aus dem Handwerk im Handwerk geblieben. Staatl. geprüfter Meister.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Techniker haben um einiges mehr Theorie, denne fehlt nur die Betriebswirtschaftliche richtung etwas, BAP/AdA und der Bereich mit der VDE und derer Prüfung.
Läßt sich aber nachohlen für nicht viel Monopolygeld.
Es steht zwar nichts im Wege mit Meister im Handwerk auch eine Technikerstelle zu Besetzen, alerdings für Vertreter, Projektleiter oder Arbeiten derart werden doch eh Techniker Bevorzugt, wobei Praxisnahe auf Baustellen usw ehr der Meister den Vorzug bekommt.
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen und Meinung.
Vollzeit hast du ja aus Finanzgründen schon gleich Ausgeschlossen, in Teilzeit dauert es zwar länger, aber komischerweise wird dann auch auf einiges mehr Eingegangen. Da du ja gerne die Schulbank drückst, würde ich dir auch ehr zum Techniker raten. Den Sicherheitsschein und Ausbilderschein kannst du ja dann immernoch machen. Und wenn du auf die Idee Betriebsgründung kommen solltest, kannst du das KAufmännische auch noch seperat nachholen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Februar 2010)

Also...

ich wollte schon gerne im Bereich Maschinenbau bleiben. Ideal wäre es dann, wenn es ein etwas kleinerer Laden ist, wo ich dann irgendwann vielleicht mal lande. Perfekt wäre es dann, wenn Konstruktion und Praxis in Elektro und Metall zusammenkommen. Also, dass ich die Teile auch sehe und mitbasteln darf, bevor sie das Haus verlassen... Ich denke man wird im Betrieb sicher in eine Richtung (E oder M) gedrängt, weil man sich ja nicht um alles kümmern kann. Mal abwarten... Ich tendiere auch mehr zum Techniker! Und auf Baustellen habe ich mich lange genug rumgetrieben...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 April 2011)

Hi,

ich hole das Thema mal wieder nach vorne da ich gerade selbst vor der Entscheidung stehe.
@dia:
Wie hast du dich entschieden?


LG

Robert


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt seit 1 Jahr dabei, den staatlich geprüften Mechatroniktechniker zu erlangen... Das ist zwar teilweise echt hart im Fernstudium, aber so kann ich nebenbei noch Geld verdienen und bin etwas flexibler mit den Lernzeiten. Einiges kann man sich so aus dem Ärmel schütteln und anderes wird dann schon knifflig. Aber ich denke, ich habe die richtige Wahl getroffen. In der Firma bin ich Mädchen für alles. Ich stecke mitten drin in E- und M-Technik. Und was besonders wichtig ist: Es macht verdammt viel Spaß.

Allerdings dauert diese Art des Studiums jetzt bis ca. November 2013. Aber ich habe noch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich damit komplett überfordert bin. Und über das Meister-Bafög lässt es sich auch gut finanzieren!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...aber so kann ich nebenbei noch Geld verdienen... Und über das Meister-Bafög lässt es sich auch gut finanzieren!


 
Warum hast du denn noch Meister BaFög wenn du doch auch Arbeiten
gehts?

Doppeltes Gehalt, oder versucht du dich schonmal an dem
mehrverdienst nach dem Techniker zu gewöhnen?? 

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 April 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn noch Meister BaFög wenn du doch auch Arbeiten
> gehts?
> 
> Doppeltes Gehalt, oder versucht du dich schonmal an dem
> ...



Weil das Studium ca. 6500€ kostet. Und die monatlichen Raten habe ich nicht so ohne weiteres über... 

Das wäre ja schön, wenn ich das oben drauf bekommen würde und auch behalten dürfte!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

Ich habs Vollzeit gemacht, kostete nichts...

2 Jahre waren schnell um

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 April 2011)

Wenn ich das Gehalt nicht brauchen würde, hätte ich das auch gemacht. Aber mit Haus und Familie hat man da nicht viel Auswahl, wo die Kohle herkommt!!! Es gibt ja noch den Beruf "Sohn", aber den habe ich leider nicht gelernt...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Gehalt nicht brauchen würde, hätte ich das auch gemacht. Aber mit Haus und Familie hat man da nicht viel Auswahl, wo die Kohle herkommt!!! Es gibt ja noch den Beruf "Sohn", aber den habe ich leider nicht gelernt...


 
Du brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen.... Wollte/ oder habe dich ja nicht
angegriffen. Hätte nur nicht gedacht das es als Fernstudium so teuer ist.
Wenn es das "gleiche" in Vollzeit für Umme gibt.

Jeder so wie er es kann....

MFG

ps: Hätte auch lieber Sohn gelernt


----------



## Juergena (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe nun in 4 Wochen die 3 letzten Prüfungen und bei uns hier in BAWÜ habe ich für den Techniker in Automatisierungstechnik und Mechantronik jedes halbe Jahr 230 Euro hinlegen müssen. Aber ich konnte es auf einer Abendschule machen. Das war mir damals sehr wichtig, denn wie DIA schreibt mit Familie und Haus gibt es da nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Aber jetzt mal noch was anderes. Weiß jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt einen Hochschulabschluß in Auto oder Mechatronik zu machen der auch auf ner Abendschule möglich wäre?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

Juergena schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt einen Hochschulabschluß in Auto oder Mechatronik zu machen der auch auf ner Abendschule möglich wäre?


 
Hab nur was als Fernstudium der Elektrotechnik mit Schwerpunkt
Automatisierungstechnik gefunden. Hatte sowas auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Aber Fernstudium, ich weiß nicht.... Besonders wenn du es alleine, ohne Buddies die mit einem lernen und motivieren können, machen musst.

Bin ehr der unfleißige Schüler 

MFG


----------



## bike (15 April 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Aber Fernstudium, ich weiß nicht.... Besonders wenn du es alleine, ohne Buddies die mit einem lernen und motivieren können, machen musst.




Also ich kann dir sagen es geht.
Ich habe sowohl Abitur als auch Studium neben dem Job gemacht.
Es ist zu schaffen und kann Spaß machen.
Außerdem ist heute mit Internet das um einiges leichter als zu meiner Zeit  (siehe www.SPS-forum.de)


bike


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

Wo hast du das denn gemacht wenn ich fragen darf?!


MFG


----------



## sepp (15 April 2011)

Juergena schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...Weiß jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt einen Hochschulabschluß in Auto oder Mechatronik zu machen der auch auf ner Abendschule möglich wäre?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Mechatronik kann man z.B an der WBH im Fernstudium machen.
Seit kurzem gibt es auch den Master an ihr.
 Natürlich gibt es hier auch noch andere Fachrichtungen.

Und Fernstudium ist nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört.

Servus
Sepp


----------



## Sitop (15 April 2011)

Hallo Diabolo

Ich kann dir nur sagen halte durch.:TOOL:

Ich habe meinen Techniker für Energie und Automatisierungstechnik in Abendschule (4 Jahre) gemacht.

Es war zur Halbzeit (2Jahre) sehr schwer, da ich auch Familie, Haus und Kinder habe. Und wenn man das alles unter einen Hut bekommen will muss man sich teilen.*ROFL*

Da man auch in Englisch oder Deutschn unterrichtet wird sowie Qualitätsmanagment lernen muss, auch wenn es keinen Spaß macht sage ich nur "Durchhalten"

Am Ende zahlt es sich aus.

Gruß Sitop


----------



## Buschmann (18 April 2011)

Sitop schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Techniker für Energie und Automatisierungstechnik in Abendschule (4 Jahre) gemacht.
> Gruß Sitop


 
Wo hast du den gemacht?

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## Juergena (18 April 2011)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Wo hast du den gemacht?



Das kommt immer drauf an von welcher Region Du kommst. Also bei mir hier in der Region Karlsruhe bieten das sehr viele Schulen in Abendveranstaltungen in 4 Jahren an. 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## bike (18 April 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gemacht wenn ich fragen darf?!
> 
> 
> MFG



Fernuni Hagen war bei mir der Geldempfänger 

Aber im Ernst, wenn man, so wie ich, ständig unterwegs ist, geht das besser als wenn daheim ist.
Unterwegs wird man zum Eremiten oder Alkoholiker, zu hause gibt es Privatleben ;-)


bike


----------



## Juergena (18 April 2011)

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit der WBH Darmstadt gemacht und kann mir davon mal so berichten?


----------



## Verpolt (18 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ...Unterwegs wird man zum Eremiten oder Alkoholiker...



oder beides....:sm24:   :sm22:   :sm19:


----------



## bike (18 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> oder beides....:sm24:   :sm22:   :sm19:


Kennst du alkoholabhängige Eremiten? 
Na da staune  ich aber *ROFL*


bike


----------



## sepp (18 April 2011)

Juergena schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit der WBH Darmstadt gemacht und kann mir davon mal so berichten?


Hi Jürgen,


 hier kannst du ein bisschen was zur WBH nachlesen.
Fernstudium-Infos  


 Ich mache an Ihr gerade meinen B.Eng allg. Mechatronik.
Du hast zu beginn ein Probemonat. Wobei ich denke, dass man in ihm noch nicht das ganze Ausmaß erkennen kann. 

Falls dir die Regelstudienzeit nicht ausreicht kannst du diese meist noch um die Hälfte Kostenlos überschreiten. Beim mir z.B wäre die Regelstudienzeit 42 Monate, ich kann aber noch 20 Monate dranhängen. 

Du zahlst während deiner Regelstudienzeit feste monatliche Raten an die Schule, damit sind die Prüfungen und das gesamte Lehrmaterial das du von der Schule bekommst abgedeckt. Die Bachelorprüfung ist separat zu zahlen.  


 Du bekommst alle paar Monate ein Paket mit Lehrheften zugesandt, die Du durcharbeiten kannst.
Du kannst aber auch andere Lieferrhythmen mit der Schule vereinbaren.
Über das Jahr verteilt gibt es mehrere Termine an denen du die Prüfungen in Pfungstadt oder einen der externen Prüfungsorte schreiben kannst. Im Pfungstadt finden in den Tagen vor den Prüfungen noch passende Repetitorien statt, hier können noch die letzten Unklarheiten beseitigt werden. 
Neben den Prüfungen, hast du warscheinlich noch ein/zwei "Labore" die entweder in Pfungstadt oder an eine Uni stattfinden. 

Dir wird nicht vorgeschrieben in welcher Reihenfolge du die Prüfungen ablegst.


 Die Kommunikation mit der Schule und den Tutoren erfolgt bei mir eigentlich nur über die Email-Funktion des Onlineportales der Schule. Hier gibt es Foren für deinen Fachrichtung und du kannst die Prüfungen Buchen und Stornieren. 

Die Bedienung des Portales ist aber meiner Meinung nach etwas hakelig.
Die Antwortgeschwindigkeit der Tutoren kann stark variieren von wenigen Stunden bis zu 2 Wochen.
 Bei den meisten Tutoren ist aber auch eine Telefonnummer hinterlegt.  


 Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein, falls du noch weiter Fragen hast einfach melden.


 Servus
Sepp


----------



## Sitop (18 April 2011)

Also ich habe den Techniker in NRW an einem Beriúfskolleg gemacht.
Es bieten genug Schulen eine Weiterbildung an.
Einfach mal in der nähe googlen.
Gruß


----------

